

The coming death of paper for information storage - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_coming_death_of_paper.php

======
xirium
Is this a PR hit?

From the article: Leave a comment or trackback on ReadWriteWeb and be in to
win a $30 Amazon voucher - courtesy of our competition sponsors AdaptiveBlue
and their Netflix Queue Widget.

~~~
bootload
_"... Is this a PR hit? ..."_

I'd say yes. I had a quick peek at the types of stories on RRW and they follow
the familiar pattern

\- subject

\- mild discussion of article

\- quick summary

\- plug

Also if you check the founders about page [0] you can see there is a link to a
IR marketing company, nooked. So there is a fair chance the articles are
mostly _suggested_ themes from editorial to the writers directly from paying
client. Of course this is all conjecture but it looks like a money trail of
sorts - reader to article, article to writer, writer to founder - founder to
marketing company.

[0] About ~ <http://www.readwriteweb.com/about_readwriteweb.php>

~~~
xirium
Thank you. I only asked because it didn't follow the usual format of user,
user, expert, expert, client with money.

